# JTable refreshen



## AlexD1979 (4. März 2003)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine JTable die durch eine SQL Abfrage gefüllt wird. Über Textfelder und einen Button füge ich in die Datenbank per INSERT Befehl neue Datensätze ein.
*Wie bekommt man es hin das die Tabelle nach dem INSERT Befehl aktualisiert wird und die neuen Datensätze in der Tabelle auftauchen ??*

Hinzugefügt am 10.06.2003:
Ich meine natürlich die JTable, das die neu erfassten Datensätze in der JTable neu auftauchen.

Im Moment habe ich das Phänömen, dass die Daten nach dem Speichern zwar in der JTable auftauchen, aber wenn ich mal durch die JTabbedPanes klicke und wieder zu der Seite mit der JTable, das der Datensatz weg ist.


----------



## AlexD1979 (10. Juni 2003)

Weiß KEINER eine Antwort auf so ein simples Problem??


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2003)

Servus!

hmmm.... hab ich gar nicht gesehen:

If (Problem_erledigt)
         return "gut";
else 
   return "schau in der Mittagspause mal danach ;-)";

---------------------------------

Schau Dir mal das Beispiel TableDemo.java im Swing Tutorial an.
Damit sollte es funzen ...

http://search.java.sun.com/search/java/index.jsp?col=jsun&qp=+url:/docs/books/tutorial/&qt=JTable

Mußt eben eine der spezifischen fireXXXXX-Methoden aufrufen....
Hab im moment leider keine Java Laufzeitumgebung bei mir...

Gruss Tom


----------



## AlexD1979 (17. Juni 2003)

Hi Tom,
Hmm ist das wirklich einer der FireTableDataChange() Methoden? 
Meine Tabelle dient reinweg nur als Anzeige und Selektionshilfe (Klick auf Zeile gibt die row zurück). Wenn ich nun Daten in meiner Datenbank geändert habe, dann müssen diese ja auch in die JTable übertagen werden. Ich hatte das mal mit addRow gemacht, nur sobald ich mal das Panel gewechselt habe und zurückgesprungen bin, ist die eben hinzugefügte Zeile weg =(


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Schau mal hier:

http://search.java.sun.com/search/java/index.jsp?qp=&nh=10&qt=JTable+refresh&col=javaforums

Gruss Tom


----------

